# Sound card with no stereo mixer?



## HLYYL969 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have an integrated sound card, so I'm not surprised that I do not have a stereo mixer.






So can anyone tell me which sound card I can buy that supports stereo mixer?
Thanks


----------



## Nanobyte (Mar 25, 2011)

Perhaps you could post the integrated audio you have.  I've never heard of any that are mono.  I think you have it wrong.  If it's something like Realtek, have you checked out Start/Programs/Realtek?


----------



## HLYYL969 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nanobyte said:


> Perhaps you could post the integrated audio you have.  I've never heard of any that are mono.  I think you have it wrong.  If it's something like Realtek, have you checked out Start/Programs/Realtek?



Yes mine is Realtek, how do I exactly check?
I am on Windows XP OS.

EDIT: I use logitech headsets though, for Skype. What I'm really trying to do is to record a game with both Skype sound and game sound. I can't seem to get it working, the only solution I got was get a new sound card, as it doesn't support stereo mix. I have checked and I can't find stereo mix anywhere, so I assume it's the sound card's fault.

ANOTHER EDIT: I don't have a realtek input either..


----------



## Nanobyte (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry about the delay, ISP upgrade to zero service and had to wait.

Stereo mixer and stereo mix are two different things.  The first usually refers to an equalizer and the second to an audio input type.  Now I know what you are talking about!

If you have the Realtek HD Audio Manager icon in the tray, double-click, Mixer tab.  That should have been installed with the motherboard.

I couldn't find Realtek in my Programs menu, perhaps you can.  Otherwise, Control Panel > Realtek HD Sound Effects Manager.  In Program Files > Realtek > Installshield > double-click rtsndmgr.cpl will also do it.

If you do not normally have the icon in the tray, click the "i" information button once you have the panel up and select "Show icon...."


----------



## HLYYL969 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nanobyte said:


> Sorry about the delay, ISP upgrade to zero service and had to wait.
> 
> Stereo mixer and stereo mix are two different things.  The first usually refers to an equalizer and the second to an audio input type.  Now I know what you are talking about!
> 
> ...



Yes I clicked on the icon on the tray, and it does not have stereo mix 
Do I have to update my sound driver or something?


----------



## Nanobyte (Mar 26, 2011)

HLYYL969 said:


> Yes I clicked on the icon on the tray, and it does not have stereo mix
> Do I have to update my sound driver or something?


Did you double-click?
Did you try the two other methods I described?


----------



## HLYYL969 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nanobyte said:


> Did you double-click?
> Did you try the two other methods I described?



I double-clicked the RealTek HD audio manager, and on the mixer tab, I do not have stereo mix what so ever.


----------



## Nanobyte (Mar 26, 2011)

Click the mixer toolbox (the wrench, probably lower left) in the Record panel and check the Stereo Mix.

Whenever you use new software, explore the menus.  You may not need every item but at least know what is there.


----------



## HLYYL969 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nanobyte said:


> Click the mixer toolbox (the wrench, probably lower left) in the Record panel and check the Stereo Mix.
> 
> Whenever you use new software, explore the menus.  You may not need every item but at least know what is there.



There is stereo mix!
I selected it but I can't adjust it, there's no square box to drag it up or down.

EDIT: and there's only Line in/Mic In. I don't have any RealTek input


----------



## Nanobyte (Mar 26, 2011)

I found the same in mine, no sliders.  I think I have it sorted out but yours may be different.

The line-in and microphone inputs are in the top row with the other audio devices and speakers.  You can adjust the relative volumes of all audio sources and outputs on the top row.

The playback knob sets the playback volume.  The recording knob sets the recording level even though it's not on the same row as the sources. Very strange but it seems to work OK.

I have a strange problem with the left channel not working or only working in mono but that's hopefully my issue only.
Edit:  I'm getting mono audio internally (I have a internal sound level meter); the right speaker is playing the right channel - nothing from left speaker; the front panel output is playing stereo!


----------

